# Tangential tool flycutter



## crab (Feb 12, 2012)

I just ran across this on mikesworkshop website.It looks like it would be easy to make and seems to work well if he can get that kind of cuts with a X1.Bill

http://mikesworkshop.weebly.com/tangential-tool-flycutter.html


----------



## steamer (Feb 12, 2012)

That's a great web site Crab! Lot's of good information!

Dave


----------



## Omnimill (Feb 13, 2012)

I get a good finish with mine as well:

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=15491.msg158955#msg158955

You don't get need to get hung up about angles either, mine is way off the axis and still works good.

Vic.


----------



## Ned Ludd (Feb 14, 2012)

Mike's 5/10, but Vic's get 9/10. Anybody else going to vote? 
Ned


----------



## Mike N (Feb 14, 2012)

Flycutters work great, however any single fluted cutter will eventually take out your spindle in a small milling machine!


----------



## Sshire (Feb 14, 2012)

Mike
Please define eventually. Are you referring to production (running for hours each day) or our "light use" machines. Of course I understand that a BP is going to take a long time and that my BF20 mill isn't even in the same universe. A rough guess would be very helpful. 
Best
Stan


----------



## Omnimill (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for the vote Ned, but all I did was make the "insert" that replaces a conventional tool bit! It was just a quick "I wonder if this will work" idea. To date it's still mounted as you see it and I use it for surfacing Aluminium Alloy and Mild Steel. Sadly I have'nt got round to making a multiple cutter version yet (no suitable stock to hand).

Vic.


----------



## Mike N (Feb 14, 2012)

Sshire  said:
			
		

> Mike
> Please define eventually. Are you referring to production (running for hours each day) or our "light use" machines. Of course I understand that a BP is going to take a long time and that my BF20 mill isn't even in the same universe. A rough guess would be very helpful.
> Best
> Stan


I manage a Tool & Die shop we have 18 Bridgeports, I won't let the guys use single fluted flycutters I have seen too many collet key ways ruined & the keys sheared off in the spindles. Its the interupted cut that puts all the shock on the collet & spindle.


----------



## petertha (Mar 2, 2012)

Mike N  said:
			
		

> I won't let the guys use single fluted flycutters I have seen too many collet key ways ruined & the keys sheared off in the spindles. Its the interupted cut that puts all the shock on the collet & spindle.



Ive often wondered about that & just kept the cuts light. But seems like most supply catalogs show predominantly single cutter types. And the few duals Ive come accross, they make it sound like a combo roughing/finishing tool, along the lines of his one. 

What brand/type of flycutter would you recommend as an alternative to mitigate this?


----------



## Mike N (Mar 2, 2012)

petertha  said:
			
		

> Ive often wondered about that & just kept the cuts light. But seems like most supply catalogs show predominantly single cutter types. And the few duals Ive come accross, they make it sound like a combo roughing/finishing tool, along the lines of his one.
> 
> What brand/type of flycutter would you recommend as an alternative to mitigate this?


3 Fluted indexable wisper cutters work great & put less stress on machinery.


----------



## Omnimill (Mar 3, 2012)

There are several reasons I like fly cutters, the two main ones though are far superior finish and the ability to cut large surfaces in one pass. The second point aids in the first. The other thing is cost, HSS for inserts is cheap and easily sharpened.

I have several indexable insert cutters and I've found the finish is no better than standard milling cutters and the inserts aren't too cheap given how easily they chip. I don't think I'll be buying any more for a while.

Vic.


----------

